# 1080p (not supported) - Video Output Formats setup on 1080p TV



## Virgil (Dec 20, 2002)

Apologies if this has been covered. I didn't find anything searching.

I just received my new Premiere and during Guided Setup when it gets to Video Output Formats, it detects my TV at 1080i. When I go navigate to change that it lists 1080p as "not supported" even though my TV is a 1080p Sony SXRD. Is this due to the HD UI not being out yet? Or something else?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

It sounds like you have an older 1080p TV without 1080p24 support.

Most early 1080p TVs only support 1080p60 input and not 1080p24. No cable or satellite boxes exist with 1080p60 output.

On newer 1080p displays with 1080p24 support, you can watch Amazon HD VOD and 1080p PC videos in 1080p.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

Virgil said:


> Apologies if this has been covered. I didn't find anything searching.
> 
> I just received my new Premiere and during Guided Setup when it gets to Video Output Formats, it detects my TV at 1080i. When I go navigate to change that it lists 1080p as "not supported" even though my TV is a 1080p Sony SXRD. Is this due to the HD UI not being out yet? Or something else?


I think it is a bug. My TV supports all formats. However, on my Tivo, all video resolutions (except 1080i) deselect themselves after a few hours.


----------



## alexofindy (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a fresh-out-of-the-box and just discovered I have the same issue - my Sony TV will not display the TiVo's 1080p output, because the TV only does [email protected], and the TiVo only outputs [email protected] 

Is this a significant issue? I'm still in my 30 day return window, so I would like to know if this limitation has a serious impact on image quality.

Aside to Tivo marketing people: you really should not be saying that the TiVo premiere has "full" 1080p support; it doesn't. And, you need to notify your support people of this issue, and put it in your manual. Thanks!


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

1080I is the normal mode on Tivo. It will "pass" the 1080P if you have a video file of that format. Other than PS3 and XBox360 (and PC of course), there aren't very many boxes supporting 1080P.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Andrel said:


> 1080I is the normal mode on Tivo. It will "pass" the 1080P if you have a video file of that format. Other than PS3 and XBox360 (and PC of course), there aren't very many boxes supporting 1080P.


I don't know what you mean by "many boxes", but I believe that *all* Blu-ray players support 1080p24, since that's the format of most movies. It's only TV type Blu-ray that's 60 Hz.

Wikipedia claims
_Blu-ray/HD DVD Movies

All Blu-ray Disc and now defunct HD DVD are able to hold 1080p HD content such as movies. Most movies released on Blu-ray and HD DVD can produce a full 1080p High Definition picture when the player is connected to a 1080p HDTV with an HDMI cable. However, the Blu-ray video specification only allows encoding of up to 1080p24 signal._​


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bkdtv said:


> It sounds like you have an older 1080p TV without 1080p24 support.
> 
> Most early 1080p TVs only support 1080p60 input and not 1080p24. No cable or satellite boxes exist with 1080p60 output.
> 
> On newer 1080p displays with 1080p24 support, you can watch Amazon HD VOD and 1080p PC videos in 1080p.


I could be missing something here, but I don't think any consumer devices "do" 1080p60. Almost anytime 1080p is mentioned it is going to be 1080p30 (or the more recent 1080p24). 1080i(60) is 30 frames per second with 60 fields per second. When it is deinterlaced, the resulting video is 30 frames per second with 30 fields per second.

Even blueray is 1080p24, not 60.

So I have to assume with your statement of "Most early 1080p TVs only support 1080p60 input" you really meant to say "Most early 1080p TVs only support 1080p30 input".


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I don't know what you mean by "many boxes", but I believe that *all* Blu-ray players support 1080p24, since that's the format of most movies. It's only TV type Blu-ray that's 60 Hz.
> 
> Wikipedia claims
> _Blu-ray/HD DVD Movies
> ...


I stand corrected. What I wanted to say is that not many boxes in the cables or satellite world do 1080P. most DVD does upconvert and bluray are 1080P24 or 30. New standard is 60 with 120 on the horizon/being release for true 3d.

It does not mean that the premiere will not be able to do it in the future. However, it may not have the CPU power.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

crxssi said:


> I could be missing something here, but I don't think any consumer devices "do" 1080p60. Almost anytime 1080p is mentioned it is going to be 1080p30 (or the more recent 1080p24). 1080i(60) is 30 frames per second with 60 fields per second. When it is deinterlaced, the resulting video is 30 frames per second with 30 fields per second.
> 
> Even blueray is 1080p24, not 60.
> 
> So I have to assume with your statement of "Most early 1080p TVs only support 1080p60 input" you really meant to say "Most early 1080p TVs only support 1080p30 input".


From http://hometheater.about.com/od/televisionbasics/qt/1080ivs1080p.htm



> Differences Within 1080p
> 
> 1080p can also be displayed (Depending on the video processing used) as a 1080p/60 (Most common), 1080p/30, or in 1080p/24 formats.
> 
> ...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

pig_man said:


> From hometheater.about.com


Their definitions are less than accurate. 1080p30 does NOT display the "same" frame every 30th of a second. It displays a DIFFERENT frame every 30th of a second. Same thing does with any "P"rogressive (non-interlaced) mode (EX- 1080p60 is a single different frame every 60th of a second).

There is no point in 1080p60 if it just displayed two identical frames every 30th of a second- makes no sense. That is something that a 60Hz TV MIGHT do when presented with a 1080p30 source, but that doesn't mean that is some type of video format.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1080p

1080p60 was only just added to the ATSC standard as some theoretical future use type thing. As far as I am aware, nothing on the market supports 1080p60, because no video is broadcast in 1080p (30 or 60 Hz) nor available on bluray as 1080p60 (because it is 24Hz only).

99.9999% of the time, 1080p = 1080p30 & 1080i = 1080i60


----------



## SpikeDad (Apr 26, 2003)

I've spoken to the Tivo support on this issue. They have NO idea why the Tivo only outputs 1080p 24fps.

I brought their attention to the fact that their advertising is that the Tivo Premiere outputs 1080p format and this is incorrect (and false advertising to boot). Their lack of interest in this issue was staggering.

The choice of 24fps as the only 1080p format is preposterous. Every other HD source device (cable boxes, DVD and BluRay players, etc) that supports 1080p at least supports 30fps (in addition to the optional 24fps or newer and higher formats).

Only recently do HDTVs support 24fps (in the past 3 or 4 years). My Samsung won't process 1080p 24fps so I'm stuck at the lower 1080i/720p formats.

I hope folks that were screwed complain to the Tivo support - its seems a waste of time but there's no other choice.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

To be clear, no TiVos will convert cable/ota content in 1080p. The setting is for pass through and for now this basically means streaming content can be passed through as 1080p. If you have a 1080p tv, it will do the conversion to 1080p instead of the TiVo for broadcast content. This is really a non issue for 99% of people.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

SpikeDad said:


> I've spoken to the Tivo support on this issue. They have NO idea why the Tivo only outputs 1080p 24fps.
> 
> I brought their attention to the fact that their advertising is that the Tivo Premiere outputs 1080p format and this is incorrect (and false advertising to boot). Their lack of interest in this issue was staggering.
> 
> ...


It has been well known that 1080/24P is the only format the Premiere supports and only as a pass-through- meaning that the original content must be in 1080/24P for it to work- the Tivo cannot convert anything to it. It has been talked about over and over in these forums. You also realize that you get no benefit from 1080P conversion in the Tivo for 1080i TV content, right? Either the Tivo or the TV itself converts the 1080i to 1080P- there is no 1080 content available on TV. Unless, of course if you mean on demand from Dish or DirecTV or mayber your cableco (which you cannot acces with Tivo anyway). Also, FYI [email protected] 30fps is actually 1080i not 1080P. To my knowledge, there is nothing that does 1080/30P.

However, I do believe there is a bug in the latest software for the Premiere. I have two 1080P TVs that support 1080/24P and I use it all the time for Blu Rays. It has also allowed me to use 1080/24P for some Amazon On Demand titles and for my 1080/24P content on my computer to my Premieres. However, I just noticed this week that the 1080/24P selection says "not supported" in the setup screens now. THis was not the case earlier on the older software.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

SpikeDad said:


> I've spoken to the Tivo support on this issue. They have NO idea why the Tivo only outputs 1080p 24fps.
> 
> I brought their attention to the fact that their advertising is that the Tivo Premiere outputs 1080p format and this is incorrect (and false advertising to boot). Their lack of interest in this issue was staggering.
> 
> ...


The premiere only supports 1080p24 passthrough output because that is the maximum the Broadcom chipset it uses supports. It actually supports 1080p30 but that will not help you since your TV wants 1080p60. 1080i output should get you the equivalent resolution/frame rate as long as your TV can deinterlace and do 3:2 pulldown properly.

I agree the 1080p advertising is misleading but not necessarily false.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeff_DML said:


> The premiere only supports 1080p24 passthrough output because that is the maximum the Broadcom chipset it uses supports. It actually supports 1080p30 but that will not help you since your TV wants 1080p60. 1080i output should get you the equivalent resolution/frame rate as long as your TV can deinterlace and do 3:2 pulldown properly.


And it's not really Broadcom's fault either. I'm pretty sure that OTA and cable can handle only up to 1080p24 or 1080p30 because of bandwidth limitations. 1080p60 would require twice as much data.


----------

